# Celeste is in town! (CLOSED)



## macosta (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi everyone,* Celeste *is in town as well as* Saharah*. Also, *Portia* is crafting an ironwood cupboard!
Tips such as *NMT / iron nugget/wood/stones or gold nuggets *are appreciated.

- *Portia*'s house is white with a black roof.
- *Saharah* is on the left side of the beach
- *Celeste* is currently on the right side of the beach

I will pm dodo code and will accept 3 ppl at the time.

I will like your comment when i sent your dodo code.


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 28, 2020)

Do you know what mysterious wallpaper/carpet she's selling(I'd love to come!)?


----------



## Edge (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi, my I visit?


----------



## Firasung (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd  like to visit in like 10 minutes ill bring you a stack of iron


----------



## Foxtrot422 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi may i visit? I can bring you iron and wood!!


----------



## Leann (Apr 28, 2020)

can i visit?


----------



## Firasung (Apr 28, 2020)

Im ready


----------



## macosta (Apr 28, 2020)

Firasung said:


> I'd  like to visit in like 10 minutes ill bring you a stack of iron


pm me when you are ready


----------



## Aluxia (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to come by


----------



## macosta (Apr 28, 2020)

I still have the island open for anyone who wants to get celeste


----------



## Aliya (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to come by!


----------



## Renivere (Apr 28, 2020)

May I come for celeste?


----------



## toripuro (Apr 28, 2020)

May i comr too?


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

May I come as well


----------



## Ingegno (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to come please!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to come by for Celeste


----------



## serenityyy.e (Apr 28, 2020)

Id love to stop by <3


----------



## SkylarMirage (Apr 28, 2020)

May I visit, pls?


----------



## macosta (Apr 28, 2020)

one sec guys/girls waiting for people to leave the island


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 28, 2020)

Could I drop by?


----------



## Washigirl78 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to drop by as well! ^w^


----------



## Melisann (Apr 28, 2020)

Would love to come if still open


----------



## macosta (Apr 28, 2020)

waiting for people to come and leave. be patient thanks!


----------



## AppleCat (Apr 28, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## Lavaliers (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi! I would love to visit


----------



## th8827 (Apr 28, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## encrown (Apr 28, 2020)

would like to visit if possible!


----------



## Emmymarie (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to come by! Can bring stack of iron and stone


----------



## pochacco (Apr 28, 2020)

i would love to come by if you’re still accepting visitors


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to come if you're still taking people!


----------



## macosta (Apr 28, 2020)

pochacco said:


> i would love to come by if you’re still accepting visitors


I will be right with you! waiting on people to leave the island.


----------



## herukun (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to stop by  let me know when you got space?


----------



## macosta (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you all for coming! I will be closing the gates now.


----------

